# Grumpy betta contest!!!



## sushiisaboss75

***THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL BETTAFISH.COM CONTEST***

Ok. Post a picture of your grumpy betta (can be captioned)

Rules:
1. Picture has to be of your betta
2. Have fun lol!

-------prizes-------
I know they are not the best but.... A homemade friendship bracelet, a drawing of your fish, (sent to you), and one other thing which is a surprise! :lol:

I will have 2 judges, (tell me if you want to be one) and myself. 

The picture is of the bracelet. When somebody wins, they will get to choose what colors they want.  have fun.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Igneel always gets grumpy about water changes


----------



## BettaLover1313

Here's my entry of Merlin, who absolutely loathes the filter (even though it's not even on his side of the tank anymore), he still get's grumpy if I leave it on too long.


----------



## sushiisaboss75

BettaLover1313 said:


> Here's my entry of Merlin, who absolutely loathes the filter (even though it's not even on his side of the tank anymore), he still get's grumpy if I leave it on too long.


i'm sorry i could not veiw a pic. o and b.t.w contest ends on the 21st.


----------



## sushiisaboss75

Haha I don't even think u posted A pic!!!


----------



## registereduser

I love these! There should be a MONTHLY GRUMPY BETTA CONTEST! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313

sushiisaboss75 said:


> i'm sorry i could not veiw a pic. o and b.t.w contest ends on the 21st.


Odd, I can see it from my end, I'll try posting again.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Let's see if it shows up on everyone's this time around










EDIT: Yep, the picture is showing up on my screen just fine.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Here's my deltatail Fire & Ice.


----------



## Lucillia

I still look at this and giggle. XD This is my Ragnarok!


----------



## sushiisaboss75

if nobody wants to judge, me and my mom will do it hahaha!


----------



## Emparios

This is my veiltail, Pippin. I can normally do water changes without having to cup him, but whenever I go to clean gravel, he will try to eat the rocks that fall back into his tank. So now, before I use the cup he came in to get him out of the tank, he always gives me this look:








Hope it gives you a good laugh ^-^


----------



## Jarick

My crowntail Red. This is the look I always get after his water is changed.


----------



## Corrinafishy

my delta tail Sushi being his grumpy self:3


----------



## Seki

I wanna enter Altair!!










He gets tired of being my favorite model haha. But it's his fault for being so beautiful!


----------



## ashleylyn

Oh Alduin.. this is his new spot. He just lays on the leaves and relaxes. You'd think he'd look a little more grateful considering I saved him from a Petsmart cup a few days ago. :lol:


----------



## Raging

This is my grumpy boy, Commander  My friend made this for me after we started calling him Grumpy Fish XD He LOVES this particular plat, but he would never admit it.


----------



## charislynne

my grumpy betta


----------



## sushiisaboss75

These are great guys!


----------



## Tappy4me

Going to enter this boy, in memory of him. (if that is allowed)


----------



## FrightyDog

I can be a judge too!!!


----------



## sushiisaboss75

FrightyDog said:


> I can be a judge too!!!


Ok


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

Is it still alright to enter? 
If so, here's Odysseus. He acts tough, but then always turns tail and swims away to hide in his log. Yes, even from bubbles. 
Silly boy. XD


----------



## plengel

*grumpy*

My little Archie


----------



## redthebetta

Red is hungry:


----------



## sushiisaboss75

contest closed


----------



## redthebetta

No more entries or did I not get in?


----------



## FrightyDog

I think so  I think of it as one


----------



## sushiisaboss75

Congradulations raging! U won!


----------



## Corrinafishy

Congrats Raging!! Commander is so cute ^.^


----------



## FrightyDog

Cute Caption Too!


----------



## Raging

Thank you guys!  

I don't think I've ever won anything before! I'll have to go tell Commander that he's a winner- he'll probably just glare at me, lol


----------



## Glory




----------



## redthebetta

Glory said:


>


This is over.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Cute pic Glory! Too bad you missed the deadline... Congrats, raging and commander!


----------



## Glory

when was the deadline i didnt see it anywhere


----------



## redthebetta

sushiisaboss75 said:


> contest closed


This


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sushiisaboss75

Lol sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Finley Jayne

Mine has a grumpy face a lot, but I don't know how to post it from my phone.


----------



## FrightyDog

TheContestIsOver


----------



## ofFISHial

My fighting fish saw me approaching!


----------



## ofFISHial

My betta fish saw me approaching!


----------



## bettaboytroy

And who's the wise guy that smeared the glass!?


----------

